# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 6)



## ripjack13 (Feb 6, 2022)

*What do you do with all your sawdust?*








**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
Life is made of ever so many partings welded together.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 6, 2022)

I see this question at least once a week online somewhere. So I figured why not have it here as a QotW....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 6, 2022)

Right now....


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 6, 2022)

When I lived in California, I put some in the garden, and some in the garbage. Once I get up and running here in Texas, I will scatter sawdust throughout the property. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G. (Feb 6, 2022)

In the trash. Most of it is plastic from turning pen blanks.


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 6, 2022)

Stand on it, when it gets to be too much of a pile, I'll fill boxes and burn it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 6, 2022)

I usually just bag it and throw it out because it seems to always have some walnut in it and that can be toxic to plants and animals. I also use it to make firestarters. I use paper egg cartons, fill with sawdust and pack it down, then fill with melted wax. They work great!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Feb 6, 2022)

When the dust collector bin gets full, I bag it up and it goes out in the garbage. Where we previously lived, there was a city compost pile that I would take and dump it into.

We're adding a couple more raised beds to our garden this spring, so I'll probably empty the bin into the bottom of the bed, along with cutoffs from processing logs into turning blanks, before filling them up the rest of the way with dirt. We are trying to figure out a good place in our yard to put a small compost bin/pile, so I'm sure some will eventually end up there (unless I've been cutting a lot of plywood or walnut).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 6, 2022)

Some goes in the dog pen fir bedding and some in the chicken house for nesting and absorbent litter. Mulch around the fruit trees and along the yard fence to keep from weedeating the fence row...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 6, 2022)

Blow it onto my neighbor's yard. Not really - most of it gets sucked into the shop vac and when that loses suction I dump it in the garbage bin.


----------



## phinds (Feb 6, 2022)

shop vac -> bags -> garbage, and some to mulch some bushes


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 6, 2022)

Dumpster


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 6, 2022)

I use it as a mulch, compost it, and fire starters. Oh! And to fill the holes that the dog digs up

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 6, 2022)

Lou Currier said:


> I use it as a mulch, compost it, and fire starters. Oh! And to fill the holes that the dog digs up


I use snow for that... might have to fall back to plan b this week...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Feb 6, 2022)

Trash


----------



## trc65 (Feb 6, 2022)

I'm like Troy, I stand on it until my back starts hurting from bending over the lathe, then I scoop it up and dump it out back. About twice a year or so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D (Feb 6, 2022)

Compost mostly.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 6, 2022)

What, nobody uses it in the ice-house to keep the blocks separated?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 6, 2022)

Haven't built my ice house yet... but it surely insulates rather nicely. I doubt I will be able to save any of this years ice... you got the ice saw?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 6, 2022)

I have a wood line I spread it in, unless there is plastic from resin mixed in.


----------



## phinds (Feb 6, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> What, nobody uses it in the ice-house to keep the blocks separated?


Nah, I hate it when I get sawdust in my coke.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Feb 6, 2022)

Mulch.
I have a big pile----that and it is just wonderful medium to grow fire ants=

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Feb 6, 2022)

Mine all goes to a disabled childrens horse ranch. The horses are a therapy for them and the sawdust is used for both bedding and on some of the trails.

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 6, 2022)

eaglea1 said:


> Mine all goes to a disabled childrens horse ranch. The horses are a therapy for them and the sawdust is used for both bedding and on some of the trails.


Randy WINS!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## phinds (Feb 6, 2022)

eaglea1 said:


> Mine all goes to a disabled childrens horse ranch. The horses are a therapy for them and the sawdust is used for both bedding and on some of the trails.


I assume you take care that there is no walnut dust in there.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 7, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Haven't built my ice house yet... but it surely insulates rather nicely. I doubt I will be able to save any of this years ice... you got the ice saw?


Sold my hand saw or donated it...forget, been a few years. We never had a shed drag saw, just a Wisconsin with a 20" blade. Brother has a blade or two, Amish were given the engine. Still have some ice hooks somewhere. Brother uses the icehouse as a garage now. We never cut for need, only "fun".

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Feb 7, 2022)

phinds said:


> I assume you take care that there is no walnut dust in there.


You assume correct Paul. It's a pain when, but we keep our walnut and maple shavings and dust separate. They like to have cedar and pine
the best. The other stuff goes to our farm, where it's used for mulch around trees etc..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 8, 2022)

Just when I think I’m going to be productive with my shavings, I forget and turn acrylic and ruin a nice big pile!!!!!


----------

